# Slingshot Of The Month - Jul 2012 - Voting



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of the Month - Jul 2012*​
*Who made the best slingshot ?*

Pop Shot - ILIAH148.75%Bill Hays - Tiger Scorpion2415.00%AKM Slingshots - The Godfather1610.00%Ordie69 - Popsicle Shooter2113.13%Matt H/C - 'Results of squeezing playdoh'31.88%AKM Slingshots - Saleo53.13%Wak - Mini Natural Hammerhead138.13%Shawnr5 - Cherry and Spalted Tamarind53.13%Chepo69 - "La Tepokatuda"85.00%PawPawSailor - Custom Grip Pickle Fork Shooter31.88%AKM Slingshots - TTF Micarta Prototype10.63%Bob Fionda - Victrix2415.00%Torsten - 3D Slingshot2012.50%Dgsanchezmunoz1989 - Multi Wood Slingshot31.88%


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Time to vote!

Nominations can be viewed HERE


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Torsten's 3D slingshot got my vote, but i must admit it was a hard choice!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

voted


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good luck all !


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good luck nominee's !


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

voted


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tough choice. Good lucks


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

done


----------



## Eyeball75 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hard decision, but I voted for [background=rgb(250, 251, 252)]Wak - Mini Natural Hammerhead. A beautiful little thing. [/background]


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

Kid attitude... so fresh and playful: the popsicle "bits and pickings". Genuine "Slingshot spirit"! Drinks up from an old man


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

my vote is in


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

voted


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I cast my vote


----------



## dgsanchezmunoz1989 (Jan 12, 2012)

I didn't even know my slingshot was nominated! But I made my vote! Good luck to you all!

Greetings

Dennis


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I love ssotm! I look forward to seeing all the nominations each month, always a fine showing. good luck to all!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

It wasn't easy voting, they were all beautiful! The workmanship on these fine slingshots are outstanding, and set high goals for all who want to excel in there own art of slingshot making!!
I cast my vote for the one I did, not only was it a work of art (as they all were), but it reflected on the man who made it...he truly is a "Tiger" with a slingshot.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

great participation in this months voting


----------



## Ben_the_Bear (May 27, 2012)

Great craftsmanship people.


----------

